# Why Me?



## dragonfly princess (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok my girlfriend started work at a salon, and brought in some of my products to show new clients.  The manager of the salon was very interested in my stuff, so she asked me to bring in a display and a price list.  I was so excited, I put together a very professional looking basket and proudly took it into the shop.  Well I am driving to work this morning and get a phone call, it is my girlfriend telling me that the manager just told her that my whole basket and price list was gone!  Excuse me???  Who takes a whole basket and price list?  That was over $200 in product!!!  So I am telling my boss this morning, he tells me that I should make a stolen goods report!  If someone didn't want the basket there, why wouldn't they just call and tell me?  Don't steal my stuff!  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like you need to send them the bill. You delivered the goods, they took the goods & now they owe you for the goods. Whom ever you handed that basket to or whomever asked for the items (salon manager) must take responsibility. They can grill the staff & figure out who the theief is just like they would if money was missing from the register.

*Maybe* someone just moved them. Go in & find out before you panic.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 4, 2008)

I am gonna go in there tomorrow.  The next time someone says that they want something for display, they are gonna have to pay for everything, then they can have it!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

Were they going to take a % of the sale?

In the future you will have to write up an inventory, have the recipient count the items & sign for them. The inventory should also state the display will be checked once monthly & the company will be billed for each item sold/lost/damaged. It should state the retail price of the item as well as the split/wholeale/consignment price. 

IE) Soap Retail $4.00 w/ $1.00 commission going to the shop & $3.00 being paid to eclectic dragonfly per bar.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

I kinda had the same thing happen. I left aboout 60 items at a shop in a mall many many moons ago & when I went back to check on them someone had dug their thumbnails scratching into each bar of soap beyond repair, The owner said "I wondered what those boys were doin' over there the other day for so long... guess we know know  :roll:  :evil: . I ticked my things up & walked out. Whatcha' gonna do? Lesson learned.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep that was a hard lesson to learn tho!  Makes me want to mangle someone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang Dragon, your stuff must be off the hook! LOL
Bill them! I would say... they were responsible for it!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 4, 2008)

Got a feeling that I might know who might have taken it!  My friend said that there is a place across the street from the salon that sells b&b, (not hand made or home made) that has been trying to get their stuff in this salon.  One of the hair dressers is a friend of the other place's owner.  Maybe is was a team effort to get my stuff out of the shop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh Snap! Just ask the salon owner about her.. and see what she says.. but why would she take it?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

Go look for it! Act like you are a customer & snoop, then tell them you are preganant & about to vomit and need to use their bathroom so you can snoop in the backroom. They won't want you to throw up in the shop!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never been in your position before dragon but is it possible they thought it was a sampler basket? In other words to try it if you like it? I know it sounds retarded but I had a few people ask about my soaps so I brought them a sampler basket but of 1oz soaps not full size ones. So if they took them it would be okay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

LMAO! good one Tab!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

It is amazing how many people will not let you use their bathrooms. I just tell them you have 2 choices, A) you bend the rules & let my child use your restroom or B) you go find a mop  cause he is gonna pee on the floor :roll: .


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 4, 2008)

I might just go to the other place after work!  AND PEE ON THE FLOOR  :twisted:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

(snicker)


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sorry for your "soap loss" - 

Did you have the owner sign an invoice of what you dropped off?  What would you value the loss at?  Personally, I would approach the owner with a bill - REMEMBER THIS IS BUSINESS   - if she does not pay this - then involve the police  :shock:   - to make a report... If it was a loss (say) under $100 - I would write this off on your taxes --  

Regardless, the salon owners insurance salon policy should take care of this loss no matter what she tells you.

I think the "sample" size idea is great!  Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I might just go to the other place after work!  AND PEE ON THE FLOOR  :twisted:



LMAO


----------



## Michelle1210 (Jan 5, 2008)

oh dragonfly that is just horrible, its not like were made of money to take such a loss


----------

